# Hab in 9 Std. Prüfung ...



## Ruffneck (4. Dezember 2007)

... hoffentlich wird das was! hab schon ein bissie "Prüfungsangst" #t !


----------



## GALLA (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hab in 9 Std. Prüfung ...*

Moin Moin!
*viel Glück!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



|znaika:|znaika:|znaika:|znaika:|znaika:|znaika:|znaika:|znaika:|znaika:|znaika:|znaika:|znaika:|znaika:|znaika:|znaika:|znaika:*


----------



## Dorschjäger (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hab in 9 Std. Prüfung ...*

Habs auch geschafft !

Viel, viel Glück !

Dorschjäger #h#h#h


----------



## Master Hecht (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hab in 9 Std. Prüfung ...*

ach wird schon hinhauen, oder hingehauen haben. meld dich mal wie es ausgegangen ist.


----------



## Ruffneck (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hab in 9 Std. Prüfung ...*

Hallo zusammen, 

Vielen Dank Fürs "DAumen Drücken" #6

es hat was gebracht - bestanden mit voller Punktzahl |supergri

MkG Ruffneck


----------



## MatzeMatze (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hab in 9 Std. Prüfung ...*

herzlichen glückwunsch.


----------



## LocalPower (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hab in 9 Std. Prüfung ...*

Und Glückwunsch dazu...|laola:

Kann das noch gut nachvollziehen, bei mir ist auch grad erst 6 Monate her mit der Prüfung |rolleyes


----------



## Ruffneck (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hab in 9 Std. Prüfung ...*

DANGÖÖÖ  ... sorry das ich heut erst schreib, mein Inet hat sich verweigert !#q

MkG


----------



## Kistenmann (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hab in 9 Std. Prüfung ...*

Na denn mal Glückwunsch und immer ein fettes Petri :vik:#6


----------



## @dr! (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hab in 9 Std. Prüfung ...*

von mir auch nochmal herzlichen glückwunsch =)


----------



## Benny1982 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hab in 9 Std. Prüfung ...*

Na dann Glückwunsch zur Prüfung und viele dicke Fische! :vik:


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hab in 9 Std. Prüfung ...*



Benny1982 schrieb:


> Na dann Glückwunsch zur Prüfung und viele dicke Fische! :vik:



Schließe mich hier an, #6


----------



## Ruffneck (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hab in 9 Std. Prüfung ...*

Nochmals DANKE an Alle #6


----------



## Bushmaster3k (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hab in 9 Std. Prüfung ...*

#r  und glückwunsch,na dann ma schnell ab #:


----------

